# Hechtköder Nr.1



## Bubbel2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ihr nur einen Kunstöder zum Hechtfischen mitnehmen dürftet, bzw. einen Tag Zeit hättet zu beweisen, dass euer Köder der beste ist: Welchen Köder würdet ihr wählen?

Bin gespannt.....und die Köder bitte beschreiben, nicht nur sagen: Gummifisch, oder Blinker....Richtig schön genau! Also, los gehts............#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Gummifisch von STORM und zwar der WildEye in Barschmuster 20 g!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

alles klar, besten dank schon mal....mal sehen was noch so genannt wird....


----------



## Nebelhorn (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Wenn ich wirklich nur einen einzigen Köder mitnehmen dürfte, würde ich mich wohl für den guten alten Effzett-Blinker (Silber-Dekor [je nach Gewässer 22, 30 oder 45 Gramm]) entscheiden.


----------



## John Doe12 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo

Einen Spinner und zwar den "Ondex" in Größe 4,in kleinen flachen Gewässern meine Nummer 1.#6 


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Also ich würde die Cormoran Polder Spinner in gr . 6 (sehn so ziehmlich genauso aus wie die Ondex) oder den Mepps Lusox in gr . 3 (ist wie 6 ) ohne Bleikopf nehmen .

Ich finde so große superleichte Spinner sind einfach top Köder für Wassertiefen unter 3 m ...


----------



## Dorschjäger (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich bevorzuge einen DAM Wobbler, Barschdesign, 10 cm.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mein künstlicher Favorit ist ein Blinkerrohling, 72 mm lang, ca. 28 g schwer. Einseitig gehämmert. Selbst der "gute alte Effzett" kommt an dessen Laufeigenschaften bei langsamster Einholgeschwindigkeit nicht heran... Den chromfarbenen "Rohling" verziere ich noch mit dunklen Querstreifen, um einen "Barscheffekt" nachzuahmen...


----------



## beker (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hi bubbel!

Nette Idee! Tja also das kommt natürlich ganz auf´s Gewässer, die Angelstelle und auf die Tages- und Jahreszeit und die Lichtverhältnisse und die Gewässertemperatur an und darauf, was die Hechte grade mal wieder am appettitlichtsten finden. *g*

Nur einen.....hmmm...... ich würd mal sagen: nen Mepps-Spinner in gold Größe 3. 

Gruß
beker


----------



## nordman (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

mein favorit ist der mepps giant killer, ein großer grellgelber doppelblattspinner mit bleikopf. der macht unter wasser so richtig randale, da kann sich kaum ein hecht beherrschen.


----------



## acker_666 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				beker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bubbel!
> 
> Nur einen.....hmmm...... ich würd mal sagen: nen Mepps-Spinner in gold Größe 3.


Jo, das ist auch meiner. Je älter um so besser. :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

echt interessant, womit ihr so alle fischt....hoffe es geht noch weiter....so wollt ich mir mal anregungen holen, was man noch so alles fischen kann... also, hoffe die anderen 10 tausend boardies melden sich auch noch hier mit ihren lieblingshechtködern #:


----------



## Adrian* (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich würde entweder einen 5er oder 6er Prolex Spinner mit dem Ovalen Blatt in Silber mitholen, oder meinen Lieblingswobbler der schon gut 10 oder 20Jahre alt ist, Original Big S...


----------



## Bronni (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Jerkbait - Buffalo 6,5'', schwimmende Variante, Barsch Design -
Viele Grüße und schöne, dicke Hechte
Bronni


----------



## Birger (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Profi Blinker mit roter Folie.

Aber wie man jetzt schon sieht: viele sehr verschiedene Köder sind fängig, der hecht scheint also nicht zu wählerisch zu sein. Bei Zander würde das doch anders aussehen denke ich.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ja, sind echt viele köder anscheinend fängig, sonst würde wohl alle das gleiche sagen...coole sache. ich würd wohl auch noch zu nem profi blinker in größe d greifen...mit roter/grüner folie. aber da ich ja flexibel bin dieser thread....muss ja noch andere köder geben, die sau gut sind...also, weiter bitte und danke an die jetzigen interessanten postings


----------



## nordman (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

wie hat doch mal ein hechtexperte geschrieben? man kann einen hecht auch zur not mit einem pferdeapfel fangen, wenn er nur richtig geführt wird.|supergri

das ist ja das interessante beim hecht. ich glaube, daß ein hecht in beißlaune so ziemlich jeden köder nehmen würde, der in der entsprechenden tiefe an der richtigen stelle angeboten wird. daher gibt es hier auch so viele favoriten, denn eigentlich funktioniert so ziemlich alles.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

hallo,
meine erste wahl sind die spinner veltic für etwas tiefere wasser in gr.6 und der ondex für das flache wasser in gr.6.die nehme ich zum werfen.wenn ich die chance zum schleppen habe würde ich lieber auf einen wobbler zurückgreifen,und zwar den zalt in 14 oder 19cm in schwimmend.hat mir schon viele meterhechte und meinen schwersten hecht von 31 pfund eingebracht.also ich finde ,es lässt sich nicht immer wirklich einfach sagen welcher der beste köder ist,denn das ist meiner erfahrung nach von gewässer zu gewässer verschieden.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				hechtangler2911 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde ,es lässt sich nicht immer wirklich einfach sagen welcher der beste köder ist,denn das ist meiner erfahrung nach von gewässer zu gewässer verschieden.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ich kenne ein Gewässer (sehr flache Gräben , Wassertiefe ca. 60 cm) Da gehen die Hechte fast ausschließlich auf 3er Spinner .
Haben da schon alles mögliche durchgezogen aber auf nix bissen sie auch nur annährend so gut .
In anderen gewässern wo ich angel geht auf 3er Spinner garnix , erst ab gr.5 fangen die Hechte langsam an sich dafür zu interessieren .

Bis jetzt hab ich auch leider nirgends unbeschwerte Spinner gefunden die größer als 6 sind . Ich denke mal gr.8 oder 9 wäre höllisch fängig ...


----------



## darksnake (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Illex Biriken Blue Back


das geilste was ich kenne fuer hecht!


----------



## Profi (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> wie hat doch mal ein hechtexperte geschrieben? man kann einen hecht auch zur not mit einem pferdeapfel fangen, wenn er nur richtig geführt wird.|supergri
> . daher gibt es hier auch so viele favoriten, denn eigentlich funktioniert so ziemlich alles.


 
Stimmt absolut !!! Trotzdem mein meistgebräuchlicher(und damit "bester") Hechtköder : Attractor Größe H in rauch/silbermetallic am leichten Krautschutzkopf.

Grund : Mein gewässer ist sehr flach, glaskar und sehr krautig. Diese Kombination war bisher nicht annähernd zu toppen.

Im Winter, wenn nicht soviel Kraut gibt, fang ich dort aber mit allen möglichen Hechtködern gleichermaßen. Womit sich die Pferdeapfel-theorie wieder beweist.


----------



## robst (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mich erstaunt, wie viele mit Spinnern ihre Hechte fangen.
Muss den Teilen  wohl doch mal wieder ne Chance geben...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mein Favourit ist ein Paladin-Schwimmwobbler im Weißfischdesign. Er ist etwa 6cm lang.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				robst schrieb:
			
		

> Mich erstaunt, wie viele mit Spinnern ihre Hechte fangen.
> Muss den Teilen  wohl doch mal wieder ne Chance geben...



Jo wie gesagt sind top Köder ...
Allerdings solltest du möglichst Große nehmen die leicht anlaufen , also die sich auch gut drehen wenn du sie seehr langsam führst .

Meiner erfahrung nach gehen Spinner umso besser je langsamer man sie führen kann .
Außerdem sollten sie nicht besonders tief laufen (es sei denn das gewässer ist auch tief) .


----------



## StarAngler (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Salmo Fatso sinkend, 14 cm, 115 (?) g, Forellen-Design.

Sinkender Jerkbait mit wobbler-ähnlichem Lauf.


----------



## Stachelritter (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

#6 Ich würde mich auf den 40g Blinker in silber verlassen mit
den hab ich die meisten Hechte gefangen.

Stachelritter


----------



## Vulkanus79 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ganz klar die große Banjo Elrizte 

und denkt drann wenn der köder nicht im wasser ist, kann man auch keine fische fangen !


----------



## pikepirate (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Luhr Jensen Fingerling 15 cm Flachläufer,
in lila / grün. War mal so eine special edition von der Zeitschrift Raubfisch
wahrlich nicht der schönste, aber absolout tödlich!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Gummifische mit vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt in diversen Farben sind meine absoluten Favouriten für den Hechtfang.


----------



## Mad-Angler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich nehme PB in grösse E und zwar den Rotgetiegerten, ausserdem PB in grösse D farbe Silber ohne Folien und ab jetzt auch in Raubfischgrünglitter , Silberglitter,Rotglitter.  |supergri
Habe ich bis jetzt aber nur bei uns im See gefangen und zwar auf Silber ohne Folie und gelbgetiegert, aber da du mir ja gezeigt hast wie geil der Raubfischgrüne abgeht, hab ich jetzt auch einen. :m
Im Fluss habe ich meine Schnippel alle auf Spinner grösse 2 gefangen (hatte da noch keine grösseren) im Regenbogenforellen dekor und im Weissfischdekor mit roten Federbüschel drann.

Hab mal gehört das es fast egal ist welchen Köder man benutzt , nur glauben und vertrauen muss man haben zu dem Köder.|kopfkrat

Grüssle an alle.


----------



## Veit (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Da müsste ich nicht lange überlegen:
Effzett-Blinker, 65 mm , 30 g in der Farbe kupfer


----------



## Seebaer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mepps - Spinner Größe 4   silber  #6


----------



## heinzrch (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

No1 : Rotauge am Drachowich-System

Nur wenn No1 nicht verfügbar:
No2 :5er Mepps silber mit selbstangebundenen roten Wollfäden am Drilling....
No3 : den neuen Effzett in 60g (ja, den gibts wirklich neuerdings in 60g !)


----------



## spin-paule (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Auf Hecht? Mepps Lusox Gr.3 mit Bleikopf
Nichts vibriert sonorer!
gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Sveni90 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ein Heinz Blinker


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

super geht ja wieder los hier, spitze


----------



## revolucion (10. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

wie geht den der heinz ´blinker? sinkt der? zupft man denn, oder zieht man den nur rein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder meinen Lieblingswobbler der schon gut 10 oder 20Jahre alt ist, Original Big S...


Noch lieber den Midi-S mit nur einem Heckdrilling, der geht auch gut durch Kraut und Holz und jeder Hecht von 50 bis 120  mag ihn! :m 
Kommt ganz kurz vor meinen gemoddeten 30er Effzetts, die sich weiter werfen lassen, aber auch mehr Hänger produzieren.
Falls ich mal keine Midi-S mehr haben sollte :c , wirds dann eben der Effzett  mit dem ich auch ganz zufrieden bin. 

Die Antwort auf die Frage hängt aber auch schon ein gutes Stückchen vom Gewässer, der Tiefe und den Hindernissen ab.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

...Illex Deka Hamakuru....in fast allen Farben...


----------



## Raabiat (12. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

seit heute würd ich nur noch den Toppie in 13cm mitnehmen (gibbet bei www.jerkbait.com)....hammerlkrasses teil :m:m:m:m


----------



## Cerfat (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hab mal wieder was gefunden, was ich bis jetzt noch nicht kannte.

Bushhunter

Wer kennt sie nicht, die Stellen in stehenden Gewässern, wo Äste weit auf die Wasseroberfläche hinein ragen!
In jedem Frühjahr die gleiche Prozedur: Hechte rauben im seichten Gewässer dieser geschützten Zonen in Kleinfischschwärmen und stoßen immer wieder, laut hörbar für jeden Angler, durch die Oberfläche. Natürlich muss man möglichst nah am Hindernis den Köder präsentieren, aber die Trauweide macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre. Erbarmungslos bereitet sie jedem Fehlwurf ein gnadenloses Ende.
Blinker, Wobbler, Twister, Popper und andere Montagen mit Schwimmern zieren im Spätherbst das entlaubte Gehölz. Dabei sind es von der Gewässerecke aus nur ca. 6-7m bis zu diesem Hindernis - der Hecht, leider unerreichbar!
http://img486.*ih.us/img486/5781/bushhunterillustration01kl4xt.jpg
Mit diesem Köder, der für einen speziellen Einsatzzweck entwickelt wurde, gibt es nur einen Verlierer - den Hecht! 

Weiteres hier: http://www.bushhunter.de/index.php

Und so wie es aussieht, werde ich die Dinger wohl auch nie benutzen, denn bei diesem Preis so einen versenken würd doch etwas weh tun.

Zum Stückpreis von EUR 14,90, zzgl. Versandgebühr

Dennoch mal kurz gefragt, hat schon mal jemand diesen Köder benutzt und könnte kurz was zu sagen, Danke!


----------



## muellerltbg (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Köderfisch am System


----------



## **bass** (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ein schön zappelndes rotauge... aber da das bei euch nicht geht würd ich sagen köfi am system...


----------



## salmohunter (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Um diesde Jahreszeit nach wie vor Effzett...


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mosca Löffelblinker in Kupfer! Ist leichter, als Effzett und läßt sich daher flacher oder langsamer führen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				muellerltbg schrieb:
			
		

> Köderfisch am System





			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr nur einen Kunstöder zum Hechtfischen mitnehmen dürftet


^^ War doch auf Kunstköder festgelegt! :m 
Köderfisch ist natürlich meistens besser, aber immer ein gewisses Beschaffungsproblem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> ein schön zappelndes rotauge... aber da das bei euch nicht geht würd ich sagen köfi am system...


Wegen sowas ist das lebendiger-Köderfischangeln in Verruf (und Verbot) gekommen, denn intensiv zappeln tut nur wenn's sich ein Stück quält. 

Wobei ohne jeden Zweifel für Esox besonders attraktiv ist, denn der weiß von so einem ethischen Gehabe nix und wird auch nie was wissen wollen, für den ist Todeskampf auf jeden Fall sehr lecker :g  
Köderfische, die ganz normal durch schonende Anköderung herumschwimmen, sind bei weitem nicht so attraktiv und werden meist ignoriert, da kann man dann wirklich erfolgreicher mit einem toten Angeln und diesen ein wenig selber animieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mepps Aglia Longue Rainbow Gr. 5 

http://img481.*ih.us/img481/7774/50478gr1fm.jpg

Sehr teuer, aber für mich der Hechtköder schlechthin in angetrübtem Wasser.

Ich hab davon jetzt auch ne Billigvariante gefunden für 2,95€ das Stück... 

Werd mal ein Bild knippsen, wenn ich mich aufraffen kann mal zum Auto zu laufen


----------



## darth carper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Kopyto 16cm, Farbe weiß mit grünem Rücken. Dazu ein Profi Blinker Kopf mit grünem Haken und der Größe H.


----------



## spin-paule (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mepps Aglia Longue Rainbow Gr. 5
> 
> http://img481.*ih.us/img481/7774/50478gr1fm.jpg


 
Jaja, ich weiß... "Hechtköder..." Aber ich muss einfach erwähnen, dass mir dieser lange Aglia (allerdings Gr.1!) im Hochsommer am Rhein 4 schöne Zander gebracht hat. |bla: 
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

also ihr schreibt eifrig eure köder, werde mir im nächsten jahr dann wohl mal einiges besorgen davon, mal sehen was damit gefangen wird! der aglia spinner gefällt mir, aber auch viele andere köder!

mfg


----------



## dacor (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

gelber doppelschwanztwister. groesse den umstaenden angepasst.
und den hi-lo in rot/weiss float


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

12cm Shark in Rot/Gelb/Weiß(Gummifisch).Rapala Shad Rap in Gelb/Weiß und mein Kombi-Spinner mit nem Doppelschwanz-Twistzer in Grün.#6


----------



## Birger (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Wenns tiefer ist finde ich auch einen einfachen weißen Twister oder Doppelschwanztwister klasse für Hecht. Einfach aber sehr fängig.


----------



## seeyou (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Dorschjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bevorzuge einen DAM Wobbler, Barschdesign, 10 cm.
> 
> Dorschjäger



Jau, im Frühjahr Köder No.1!!! js|wavey:


----------



## mrrobbie (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Kopyto 
12cm
weiss mit schwarzem rücken


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

moin, um mal wieder leben hier reinzubringen: womit fischt ihr denn im winter am liebsten auf hecht? veit fängt ja auch jetzt noch gut mit blinker! 
hätte gedacht das wäre zu schnell, würde wohl eher nen gummifisch wählen, sei es attractor oder kopyto...und ihr?


----------



## aal-matti (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

_Hallo buddel 2000 |wavey: ,_

_ich fische im Winter überwiegend mit xxl- Gummifisch ( 25 cm ) #a . Farbe der Gummifisch: Perlmutt - grün / mint grün. In Grundnähe langsam führen. Ein Versuch ist es Wert._

_Gruß aal-matti        |laola: _


----------



## taildancer (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

hallo
also wenn ic nur einen köder nehmen dürfte,dann wär das der:
 Nils Master jointed,Farbcode 70,8cm!!!
die durchschnittsgröße hält sich dann zwar in grenzen aber ist und bleibt nun mal mein hechtkilla number one!


----------



## Fisch1000 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

RAPALA!!!!!
Und zwar den Jointed Shad Rap 7cm im Barsch Design


Fisch1000


----------



## Kurzer (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Da müsste ich nicht lange überlegen:
> Effzett-Blinker, 65 mm , 30 g in der Farbe kupfer


 
Dem stimme ich absolut zu! Diese Variante als Doppelblinker und farblich noch ein wenig modifiziert|supergri ...

Ansonsten Rapala, ganz klar und Kopytos...

Gruß


----------



## BigEarn (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*







....haben schon oft noch nen Hecht rausgekitzelt, wo sonst nichts ging.

Köfi ist allerdings am vielfältigsten und überall einsetzbar. #6 

Ansonsten noch sehr schöne Köder: Rapala Original Floating in 7" Rainbow Trout, Abu HiLo, Mann's Stretch 1-Minus und der gute alte DAM Dammler (wohl nicht mehr erhältlich, vergleichbar mit dem "Believer Lure" siehe Bild)


----------



## Dorschi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Der Sosy- Hecht ist meine neue Geheimwaffe!


----------



## Pike`nFly (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo 

also mein absoluter Vavorit wäre ein gelber Kopyto mit rotem Rücken in der Länge von 16 cm und einem mittelschwerem Bleikopf und dazu passender Hakengröße! #6 

Als kleine Sicherung befestige ich einen Drilling an der linken hinteren Flanke mit Hilfe eines Stahlvorfachs das ich in die Öse des Bleikops befestigte!#:

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Kopyto so fängig durch seine auffälligen Farben und durch den enormen Druck den er unter Wasser mit seinem eingeschnitten Schwanz verbreitet! |supergri |supergri 

Mfg Tobias


----------



## ulschi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich würde einen Spinner wählen.

Was schaltet Ihr davor?
Stahlvorfach oder Spinnstange?

Ich bevorzuge die Spinnstange.


----------



## webby234 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Am besten klappts bei mir auch mit dem Spinner. Nicht schlecht ist der Veltic Größe 4 in grün-kupfer. Ist aber schwer zu ordern. Am besten googeln.


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich bin erstaunt, dass hier soviele für Spinner sprechen. Müsste ich sagen, welcher für mich der schlechteste Kunstköder für Hecht ist, dann wäre das ganz eindeutig der Spinner. Zwar fange ich darauf ganz vereinzelt auch mal einen Hecht (meistens kleine), aber verglichen mit anderen Ködertypen schneidet der Spinner ganz schlecht ab.  
Grob nach Ködertyp würde meine Liste für Hecht so aussehen:
1. Blinker
2. Wobbler
3. Gummi
4. Spinner  

Sollte jetzt nicht etwa ein Angriff gegen die Spinner-Angler sein, sondern nur ne Wiedergabe meiner Erfahrungen und Ausdruck meines Erstaunens. 
Wer mit Spinner fängt, soll auch weiterhin damit angeln!


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> womit fischt ihr denn im winter am liebsten auf hecht?



Wie?      -     Vertikal vom Boot aus
Wo?       -     Rhedersee in Holland
Womit?   -     Bass Assassin 15 cm in diversen Farben


Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

super, dass hier weitergeschrieben wird! werde nächstes jahr einig neue Köder aus den Thread mal testen. Jetzt im Winter angel ich mit Gummifischen (Attractoren) in diversen Farben und Turbotails.

MfG


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> werde nächstes jahr einig neue Köder aus den Thread mal testen.



Hi bubbel2000,

schau mal hier: www.as-tackle.de
Gibt noch viele andere gute Anbieter, aber die Jungs hier haben ein tolles Angebot, faire Preise und eine sehr angenehme Art. Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo



> schau mal hier: www.as-tackle.de
> Gibt noch viele andere gute Anbieter, aber die Jungs hier haben ein tolles Angebot, faire Preise und eine sehr angenehme Art. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


 
Genau so ist das!



> Womit? - Bass Assassin 15 cm in diversen Farben


 
SeaShad? 

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> SeaShad?




Yes, sir!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo "Your Royal Highness"

Der ist auch auf dem kürzesten Weg, mein neuer Liebling zu werden.

Gruß


----------



## donlotis (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich würde einen silbernen Löffelblinker nehmen, so ca. 30 - 40 gr. In etwa so:








Gruß donlotis


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist auch auf dem kürzesten Weg, mein neuer Liebling zu werden.




Wir hatten den sea shad eigentlich als Zanderköder ausprobiert, weil es immer von anderen Experten hieß:"Probiert den mal zwischendurch in 15 cm aus; gibt Zeiten, da geht der besser, als die kleinen FinFish, Kopytos usw."

Naja, wir staunten nicht schlecht darüber, wie beliebt der Bursche bei den Hechten ist!

Links mal ein Fan unserer Lieblingsköder (rechts) beim Vertikalangeln.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo



> Lieblingsköder (rechts) beim Vertikalangeln.


 
Da kommen mir ein paar bekannt vor:q . Ich habe bis jetzt auch immer den kleineren genommen und eben Zander damit gefangen. Bei der nächsten Bestellung ist der große dabei, ich wollte auch immer mal den ganz großen FinS auf Hecht testen. Das ist mal ein feister Gummilappen...#6 

Hoffentlich beruhigt sich das Wetter zwischendurch mal wieder, als BB-Fahrer ist man so schrecklich windanfällig:c 
Ich bin gerade schon wieder heiß, wenn ich deinen Hecht sehe...es ist wirklich zum heulen.

Gruß


----------



## robi_N (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich würde nen jointed rapala in 13cm länge mitnehmen. in orange oder barsch oder forellen design! das wärs!


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich beruhigt sich das Wetter zwischendurch mal wieder, als BB-Fahrer ist man so schrecklich windanfällig:c



Vielleicht sollteste mal über'n Boot nachdenken - oder weiter die kleineren Gufis fischen. Stell mir grad vor, wie dich'n Hecht von 1,35 Meter über'n See zieht!|kopfkrat

Nix für ungut!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo



> Vielleicht sollteste mal über'n Boot nachdenken


 
Das mache ich die ganze Zeit:k . Ich muss nur noch dringendst meine Magisterarbeit fertig machen, nen Job finden, reich werden und dann ein Boot kaufen. Eigentlich ganz einfach :q 



> Stell mir grad vor, wie dich'n Hecht von 1,35 Meter über'n See zieht!


 
Das stelle ich mir auch manchmal vor. Sowas nennt man Traum....
Ne, im Ernst, das ist wahrscheinlih das kleinste Problem, es gibt Wahnsinnige, die vom BB auf Waller fischen#d 
Du kannst den Fisch dann eben nur festhalten, den Haken entfernen und loslassen. Ins Boot heben und Foto machen ist dann eben nicht und ich bin nicht so Fotogeil, das ich den Fisch dafür abknüppeln würde.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> muss nur noch dringendst meine Magisterarbeit fertig machen, nen Job finden, reich werden und dann ein Boot kaufen.


Lass das Vorgeplänkel und fang mit den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens an: Mit dem Bootskauf!
Dann klappt's auch mit den Hechten.

Hinterher geht's dir noch wie meinem Freund Jürgen (Drummer & Mitglied bei "N8chtschicht"), der stilecht mit Echolot, Laufrolle usw. hier über 25 Meter tiefem Wasser auf Renken fischt! Vom Boot irgendwie bequemer.......


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

..aber nochmal zum Thema:

Bubbel2000, wenn ich auf deinem 1-Köder-Gewässer schleppen dürfte, käm der tieflaufende Fingerling in gelb mit roten Punkten an's Stahlvorfach. Hab auf diesen eigentlich bescheuert aussehenden Wobbler (gibt keinen Fisch in unseren Gewässern, der dem Burschen auch nur annähernd ähnlich sieht) schon gute Hechte und Zander "abgeschleppt".

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo



> Lass das Vorgeplänkel und fang mit den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens an: Mit dem Bootskauf!


 
Das wäre schön....aber dann geht es los: Es reicht ja nicht, nur ein Boot mit Motor aufzutreiben, ich bräuchte ein anderes Auto zu ziehen, einen Stellplatz......das habe ich alles nicht erst einmal durchgespielt. Es geht  nicht, ein Boot ist Luxus, so einfach ist das leider.



> Hinterher geht's dir noch wie meinem Freund Jürgen (Drummer & Mitglied bei "N8chtschicht", der stilecht mit Echolot, Laufrolle usw. hier über 25 Meter tiefem Wasser auf Renken fischt! Vom Boot irgendwie bequemer.......


Sehr geil! Natürlich macht das auch mal Spaß vom BB, aber man ist so schrecklich abhängig vom Wetter. Dabei geht es nicht nur um Bequemlichkeit sondern vor allem um Machbarkeit. Es ist wie es ist.....

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> .....das habe ich alles nicht erst einmal durchgespielt. Es geht nicht, ein Boot ist Luxus, so einfach ist das leider.



Wie bist du denn drauf?|kopfkrat
Wo ein Problem ist, gibt's doch auch immer 'ne Lösung, oder?

In meiner (Angel-)Umgebung tun sich auch schon mal zwei oder drei Angelverrückte zusammen, kaufen sich gemeinsam ein (gebrauchtes) Ruderboot mitsamt Trailer (hatte jetzt nicht gerade an die Queen Elisabeth gedacht) und haben ihren Spaß!

Sowas geht auch erstmal für kleines Geld. Verbessern kannste dich ja dann, wenn du reich geworden bist, immer noch.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo



> Wie bist du denn drauf?|kopfkrat


 
Es wird einige Leute wundern, aber normalerweise sehr gut:q . Wie gesagt, ich arbeite daran den Zustand zu ändern.



> In meiner (Angel-)Umgebung tun sich auch schon mal zwei oder drei Angelverrückte zusammen, kaufen sich gemeinsam ein (gebrauchtes) Ruderboot mitsamt Trailer (hatte jetzt nicht gerade an die Queen Elisabeth gedacht) und haben ihren Spaß!


 
Oh ja, der Plan stand, mit meinem langjährigen Angelkollegen. Dann kam bei ihm  das Kind (eigentlich kam es eher mit der Frau|wavey: :q )....trööööt, vorbei.
Das Problem ist, das man nicht irgendwen sondern eine verläßliche Person braucht. Außerdem bin ich in drei Monaten fertig und muss mir nen Job suchen. Wo ich lande? Keine Ahnung....
Egal, was soll ich hier rumjammern, das will auch keiner lesen#d .

Hoffen wir lieber, das ich Anfang nächster Woche nochmal aufs Wasser komme. Das ist viel wichtiger.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

..........lass nicht nach, gibt ja noch ein Leben nach dem Studium. 
Und nen richtigen Hardcore-Angler findste schon noch. Keinen, der wegen so kleinen familiären Vorkommnissen gleich sein Vorhaben an den Nagel hängt!
Ich weiss, wovon ich rede. Kommt Zeit, kommt Boot!!!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo



> Kommt Zeit, kommt Boot!!!


 
Ein schöner Gedanke....#6 

Gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Na son richtig geniales Boot, so wie ich es haben will, das kostet. Aber für nen See reicht ja meistens ne Nussschale. Bei meiner Oma angeln ich von einer besseren Luftmatratze ;-) und wenn der dicke Hecht beißt, dann kann er mich doch gleich nach Hause ziehen, oder? 

@vertikal: welchen WObbler meinst du, wie sieht der aus?

MfG


----------



## vertikal (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Kennste den Fingerling nicht!
Wie wollt ihr denn Hechte fangen, ich glaub's nicht!#q

Stell dir morgen mal ein Bild rein, hab die Dinger im Büro leider nicht dabei und heute abend wird's spät (Weihnachtsfeier)

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Kennste den Fingerling nicht!
> Wie wollt ihr denn Hechte fangen, ich glaub's nicht!#q
> 
> Stell dir morgen mal ein Bild rein, hab die Dinger im Büro leider nicht dabei und heute abend wird's spät (Weihnachtsfeier)
> ...


es geht auch OHNE Boot...
ganz EHRLICH:m

doch auf weitere Info´s bzw.Pic.bin ich gespannt...Frank#6


----------



## vertikal (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht auch OHNE Boot...
> ganz EHRLICH:m




Weiss ich doch, Guido. Bin nur zu faul zum Laufen!
Gruß, Frank


----------



## nikmark (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Das ist ein Fingerling (der mit dem Buckel ;-)  ) #h 

Nikmark


----------



## vertikal (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hi Bubbel,

hier kommt mal meine Fingerling-Kollektion. Da siehst du übrigens mal den deutlichen Unterschied zu den Profis der CRF-Fraktion: nikmark hat seinen noch nicht mal ausgepackt!!! Perfekt!!!

Links im Bild die Tiefläufer (geschleppt um die 9 Meter), rechts im Bild die Flachläufer ( geschleppt um die 4,50 Meter) sowie die kleinere Variante (geschleppt auch um 4,50 Meter). 
Es handelt sich um Suspender, und im Gegensatz zur geäußerten Meinung ("Hechte beissen nicht auf stehende Wobbler") konnte ich schon etliche Hechte auf "stehende" Wobbler fangen. Sie stehen ja nicht wirklich im Wasser, sondern bewegen sich gaaaaaaaaanz langsam, was einige Hechte einfach reizend finden.

Die (leider schlecht) zu sehenden Bissspuren stammen definitiv nicht von mir.

Online-technisch sind sie bei gummi-ulli ( www.angel-ussat.de ) in Dortmund oder bei www.fachversand-stollenwerk erhältlich.

Frohe Weihnachten, VERTIKAL


----------



## vertikal (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ach ja, ich bezahl ürigens 9,95 Euro für die Teile - gehören somit eher zu den preiswerteren Wobblern. Der Gelbe in der Mitte des linken Bildes mit den roten Punkten und der Firetiger links außen haben bisher den meisten Fisch gebracht. Ein 13-Pfd-Zander fand den UB-Spezial (3. von links) sehr schmackhaft.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

wo kaufst du denn die fingerlinge? sind das alles von denen suspender? wie laufen die denn? wackeln die um die eigene achse, also kippen die so nach links und rechts oder machen die komplett radau?


----------



## Aitor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich würde einen FZ blinker in 45g Farbe silber nehmen.


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

MA-SO-CA Spinner in Gr.5  Farbe: Signal Orange/Rot


----------



## sevone (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

rapala super shad rap 14cm, schwimmend, barschdekor
damit kann man fast jeden hecht fangen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

den shad rap hol ich mir auf jeden fall!!! davon wird so viel gefaselt, muss doch was dran sein.


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				sevone schrieb:
			
		

> rapala super shad rap 14cm, schwimmend, barschdekor
> damit kann man fast jeden hecht fangen



Naja, ich habe auf den aber noch nie einen Hecht gefangen obwohl ich nicht behaupten würde, dass ich selten Hechte fange. 
Es gibt bessere Köder.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo

@sevone 





> rapala super shad rap 14cm, schwimmend, barschdekor
> damit kann man fast jeden hecht fangen


 
Falsch.....nicht jeden, aber wer will das schon. Auf Grund seiner schon etwas imposanteren Erscheinung gehen die Luftpumpen eher selten dran. Für die gibt es viel bessere Köder...
Ich habe damit übrigens in Weißfischdekor recht ordentlich gefangen, ist aber ein krasser Flachläufer.

Nachtrag: Der Köder eignet sich super, um ihn recht schnell einzukurbeln, weil er auch da genug Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt. Da wundert man sich manchmal, wie schnell nicht zu schnell ist. Der ist aber nichts im Winter, oder wenn die Fische tief stehen. Gut war er in Nordholland.

Gruß


----------



## Ritschfisch (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Was glaubt Ihr was ein Hecht im Angelgeschäft kaufen würde#c 

Nur den guten alten *Heintz* , vielleicht zum Nachtisch noch einen *FZ*.
Kaum ein anderes Exemplar kommt an diese Fangerfolge.
Die Wahnsinnsmengen der " Neuen Wobb-Blink und Spinnprodukte " zeigen nur zu deutlich die hilflosigkeit unserer innovatifen Industrie.:c 
Nur der Kunde geht mit der Zeit , dem Hecht jedoch ist jede Neuentwicklung _*Wurscht.*_
Zum schleppen benutze ich zusätzlich noch ein gutes " *Stockersystem* ".

Mit dieser Ausrüstung darf man sich ohne einen großen Kescher nicht ans Wasser wagen.

Gruß
Ritschfisch / Hausgewässer Biggesee


----------



## ae71 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo, vor ein paar Jahren da habe ich fast ausschließlich, mit fz blinker in 16g in silber für die entfernung, gut gefangen, für die uferbereiche war ein balzer colonel in 14 g nicht die ovale, sondern die ältere variante mehr rundlich, in gold supergeil gefangen!
Mittlerweile angel ich an anderen gewässern und da fangen die beiden nix mehr! deshalb bin ich auf gummis umgestiegen: jetziger lieblin Attraktor in I 16cm , karauschenbeige!
grüsse
toni


----------



## HEWAZA (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Silberner Effzett 30gr.

HEWAZA


----------



## slu (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Blinker von PB 
Effzett bis 40 Gramm
Attractor I in perlgrün
Attractor I in karausche
Attractor I in fluo-grün metallic
Rapala Shad Rap


----------



## vertikal (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kaufst du denn die fingerlinge? sind das alles von denen suspender? wie laufen die denn? wackeln die um die eigene achse, also kippen die so nach links und rechts oder machen die komplett radau?




Schau mal hier, bubbel: www.angel-ussat.de
Es sind uspender, die ähnlich wie die Grandma um die eigene Längsachse wackeln.


@veit
Seh ich genauso. Hab schon viel geschleppt, aber auf den Super Shad Rap noch nie einen Biss gehabt. Da gibbet wirklich fängigere Modelle!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@slu: ein mann mit geschmack!!


----------



## Dorschi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Super shad rap ist meiner Meinung nach auch eher was für´s Ausland Nassersee z. B. oder Meerestrolling im Wärmeren.


----------



## slu (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @slu: ein mann mit geschmack!!



Danke Danke, ich weiß es zu schätzen #6


----------



## Daniel1986 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Wenn ich nur einen Köder mit nehmen dürfte, dann Blue Fox Vibrax Spinner Größe 6 in Kupfer.
In flachen Gewässern vielleicht auch einen Rozemeier Spinnerbait, so groß wie geht!


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

meine Tops sind:

Bomber Suspending Pro Long A - Farbe Clown
Bill Lewis Super Trap - Farbe Watermelone
Grim Reaper Spinnerbait Tandem - Black/Fire
Musky Mania - Jake6 - Farbe egal
MOSA 3,8cm Suspender - Farbe Weissfisch, Black, Barsch
Illex -Cherry, Arnaud, Hamakuru, LDS, Hammer -  Farbe Barsch, Ayu, Wakasaki
Dorado Invader - Farbe Barsch

naja, und dann noch ein paar Gummies


----------



## vertikal (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Bomber Suspending Pro Long A - Farbe Clown
> Bill Lewis Super Trap - Farbe Watermelone
> Grim Reaper Spinnerbait Tandem - Black/Fire
> Musky Mania - Jake6 - Farbe egal
> ...




Da sieht man wieder, wer im Überfluss lebt!
Ist das ein Köder???#d#d#d

Entscheidungen können *so *hart sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

hörma, Frank...ein paar Seiten vorher hast du uns stolz deine Fingerling -Kollektion präsentiert erzähl mir nix vom Überfluss|supergri |supergri |supergri

na gut..*sniff*

dann halt nur den Bomber|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> MOSA 3,8cm Suspender - Farbe Weissfisch, Black, Barsch


Wie groß sind denn im Durchschnitt die HECHTE, die man damit so fängt? Schon maßig?

Bin ja selbst auch kein Freund von Riesenködern, aber ob ein 3,8 cm-Wobbler außergewöhnlich fängig für maßige Hechte ist, möchte ich trotzdem gerne mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Also bei mir ists so das wenn sich mal beim barsch / Forellenspinnen ein hecht am 2er Spinnern bzw ca.2-3 cm langen Wobbler verirrt hat dann waren das es meistens exemplare um die 60 cm , teilweise sogar größer waren.
Auf meine großen Mepps Winner (ca. gr.6) hatte ich dagegen viel mehr Untermaßige im Verhältnis auf die gesamtzahl der hechte .

Trotzdem halte ich n 3,8 cm Wobbler nicht grade für nen guten köder zum GEZIELTEN Hecht angeln .


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hehe ich wusste das daß kommt von wegen zu klein! Ich konnte mit diesem kleinen Mosa bereits Hechte um die 60 bis 70cm drillen. Zielfisch in erster Linie ist der Barsch. 

Hauptsächlich im Frühjahr wenn die jungfischschwärme unterwegs sind, wird dieser Wobbler zum Schleppen von uns eingesetzt. Auf diesen Wobbler gingen mir u.a. auch schon dicke Barsche und gute Rapfen drauf. Auf Salmo`s in der Größe übrigens auch. Selbst dicke Brassen und Rotaugen finden Gefallen dran - aber wie gesagt - nur im Frühjahr.

Bis Mai findet dieser 3,8cm dann seine Verwendung, danach kommen größere Köder dran - ist klar!


In dieser Kategorie ist der Mosa natürlich etwas schwach um auf Kapitale zu gehen...


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Das mit den Barschen und Weißfischen ist klar. Wurde mir auch schon von anderen bestätigt, dass die Mosas da ne Bank sind. Aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um Hechtköder...


----------



## Dart (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Meine Favoriten: Jerkbaits
Allen voran, der Teaser von Guus Baits, und der Slider von Salmo#6 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## anax.imperator (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Außer Jerbaits in der wärmeren Jahreshälfte ganz klar: STORM WILD EYE *SUSPENDING,* ich weiß das Ding kennt kaum einer, die sind auch leider nicht überall zu bekommen und wenn ja dann oft in zu kleinen Größen. Für mich einer der genialsten Köder für sogar deutlich unter 5 Euro das Stück. Ist so einen Art sehr natürlich aussehender Gummifisch der sehr langsam sinkt und somit auch vor den Hotspots sehr langsam geführt werden kann. Geht im Winter mit etwas Gedult auch auf 8 Meter runter.
Hat jemand damit auch schon gute Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## spin-paule (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				anax.imperator schrieb:
			
		

> Außer Jerbaits in der wärmeren Jahreshälfte ganz klar: STORM WILD EYE *SUSPENDING,* ich weiß das Ding kennt kaum einer, die sind auch leider nicht überall zu bekommen und wenn ja dann oft in zu kleinen Größen. Für mich einer der genialsten Köder für sogar deutlich unter 5 Euro das Stück. Ist so einen Art sehr natürlich aussehender Gummifisch der sehr langsam sinkt und somit auch vor den Hotspots sehr langsam geführt werden kann. Geht im Winter mit etwas Gedult auch auf 8 Meter runter.
> Hat jemand damit auch schon gute Erfahrungen machen können?


Ja, ich fische den Suspender in 10cm perlmutweiß und finde die Dinger klasse! Man hat halbwegs Wufgewicht und die Vorteile eines Gummifisches ohne das der Köder in 40m Entfernung gleich zum Grund absackt. Und 7 Euro für 3 Stück ist ein moderater Preis.


----------



## anax.imperator (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo spin-paule
ich fische am liebsten mit der Farbe "Silver Gost" das größte Modell (54g). Leider kenne ich nur einen Angelhändler in der Gegend der die Köder überhaupt führt. Und im Internet sind sie auch schwer zu bekommen, und wenn nur bis 12 cm Länge. Wo kaufts du die denn?


----------



## jurner2000 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Interessanterweise wird immer wieder der Effzett genannt. Mit dem hatte auch ich im vergangenen Jahr die meisten guten Hechtbisse. Leider konnten sich einige immer wieder aushebeln. Werde mir dieses Jahr einen 2. Sprengring montieren. Das soll das aushebeln verhindern. Habe den Trick bei Planet Angeln auf Terra Nova gesehen. Entweder von Ulli Beyer oder den Raubfischweltmeister. Mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein. Werde dieses Jahr auch den Profiblinker testen (Gruß an Bubbel). 
Mit dem Shad Rap hatte ich auch lange Zeit versucht. Nie kam ein Biß. Irgendwann hing das Ding in den Ästen. Hab mir keinen neuen geholt. Ist wohl mehr ein Köder für trübes Wasser, wegen den Druckwellen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@Jurner: Dietmar Isaiasch :-D


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Für mich der Bunny - Bucks, ein großer Hechtstreamer aus Kaninchenfellstreifen gebunden . Die dinger kann man so langsam führen, da liegt jeder Spinner und Gummifisch am Grund. Konnte damit schon Hechte von 1 m + fangen, das an einer 8 - 9 er Fliegenrute, da kommt richtig Fun auf.


----------



## Veit (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@ Jurner: Die Erfahrungen mit den Aussteigern hatte ich auch. Deshalb schonmal danke für den interessanten Tipp. Wer das dieses Jahr auch mal probieren.


----------



## Riesenblinker (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

...jetzt ist Schluß mit Lustig, daß könnt ihr mir glauben. War heute nur 1 Stunde an einem kleinen Flüsschen, und fing in dieser kurzen Zeit 3 Hechte...


----------



## Mepps (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

hmm also in einem flachen gewässer(bis 3m) würde ich zu einem 6er kopyto in braun perlmutt tendieren. das ganze unbeschwert am drakowitch-system:m


----------



## Dorschi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				Riesenblinker schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt ist Schluß mit Lustig, daß könnt ihr mir glauben. War heute nur 1 Stunde an einem kleinen Flüsschen, und fing in dieser kurzen Zeit 3 Hechte...




Aha und das ist auch sicher keine Schleichwerbung?


----------



## Riesenblinker (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

#h  Dorschi
...nein ist es nicht.


----------



## Baenz (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Nun, auf eine sehr schwierige Frage muss wohl überlegt geantwortet werden. Dann würde ich mich wohl für einen Mepps Spinner 8 g silber, blau gepunktet entscheiden. Danach dieses Utenzil ans richtige Gerät und rein damit ans richtige Ort, schön geführt und so wird det schon wat.
Petri wünscht Baenz


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				jurner2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider konnten sich einige immer wieder aushebeln. Werde mir dieses Jahr einen 2. Sprengring montieren.



Wohin mit diesem Sprengring, zwischen Drilling und Blinker?


----------



## vertikal (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Naja, im Portemonaie wird er ja nicht viel bringen.|supergri

Drilling, Sprengring, Sprengring, Blinker - alles klar?:m


----------



## jurner2000 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@Wasserpatscher
Also, zwischen den bereits vorhandenen Sprengring und dem Drilling einfach einen 2. Sprengring montieren. Kannst Du ausprobieren, der Drilling und später der Fisch daran dreht sich nun um die eigene Achse und schafft es offensichtlich nicht sich auszuhebeln. Die Montage ist nicht ganz leicht. Es sei denn man benutzt eine Sprengringzange. Die kostet Geld. Kein 2. Sprengring kostet oft den Fisch.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



			
				jurner2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Wasserpatscher
> Also, zwischen den bereits vorhandenen Sprengring und dem Drilling einfach einen 2. Sprengring montieren. Kannst Du ausprobieren, der Drilling und später der Fisch daran dreht sich nun um die eigene Achse und schafft es offensichtlich nicht sich auszuhebeln. Die Montage ist nicht ganz leicht. Es sei denn man benutzt eine Sprengringzange. Die kostet Geld. Kein 2. Sprengring kostet oft den Fisch.


 
Ja, so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Und danke, ich habe die Zange. (Es gibt eine sehr gute von Canelle.) Wäre da nicht ein Wirbel sogar noch besser als ein zweiter Sprengring?


----------



## Carissma (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Halbe Makrele (Einfach unschlagbar)


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Nach dem 79er und dem 90er Hecht von gestern und vorgest4ern hat mich der Sosy-Hecht nun auch wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Achmin (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo, hier Achmin!
Mein bislang effektivster Hechtköder war der Cora Z Twin in der größten Ausführung, d.h. 85mm.
Allerdings nur der halbe Blinker. Der Cora Z Twin ist nämlich ein Blinker, der aus zwei identischen Scheiben besteht, die am oberen und unteren Ende durch Sprengringe verbunden sind, an denen dann der Drilling bzw. Wirbel hängt. Die Scheiben sollen beim Fischen durch Klappern zusätzlichen Reiz erzeugen. Der Blinker wiegt unbehandelt wie alle Blinker dieser Größe 45gr.

Damit ist er nach meinem Dafürhalten viel zu schwer, um so langsam geführt werden zu können, damit er für esox und Genossen verfolgungswürdig wird.
Dies galt jedenfalls für die relativ flachen Seen, an denen ich fische.
Deshalb kam mir der, wie ich finde, nicht so schlechte Einfall, den Köder einfach zu halbieren, ihm also eine Scheibe zu entfernen, und dann mit einem nur 22gr schweren Blinker zu angeln, der aber sehr groß ist.

Durch das geringe Gewicht im Vergleich zu seiner Größe, kann man den Blinker sehr langsam führen. Wenn man ihn dann noch im Schraubstock zwischen zwei Brettern etwas begradigt, geht´s noch langsamer und man kann ihn zwischendurch ab und zu fast jerken.
Ich habe damit tatsächlich alle meine großen Hechte gefangen.

Nun ist das wahrscheinlich mal wieder nichts neues, ich habe aber hierzu nichts im Forum gefunden.

Und ich hab`noch ein großes Problem:#c 
Ich habe keinen Cora Z Twin mehr,und weiß auch nicht, wo ich noch einen herkriegen soll.
Bei Askari, die einen  Riesenbunker in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe gebaut haben, gibt es ihn nicht mehr. Alle anderen Angelläden in der Nähe sind von Ask. erwürgt, und im Netz hab`ich auch noch keinen gefunden.

Also: Wenn einer weiß, wo es diesen Blinker mit der doppelten Lauffläche gibt von Cormoran oder einem anderen Hersteller oder wer noch so einen liegen hat und ihn loswerden will,oder sonst irgendeine Idee hat, wie ich an das Ding kommen kann, der soll mir das doch bitte sagen!!!!!!
Danke, Danke und tschüß!!


----------



## Veit (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@ Achmin: Den gibts auch von der DAM (effzett Twin oder so) und von Jenzi (Twinker)


----------



## ForellenMike (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Genau, beim Effzett von DAM kann man bis 100mm gehen.
Guckstu z.B.  hier: Gerlinger


----------



## Mefotom (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo an alle,

ich würde den Mann´s Loudmouth 2 nehmen.
Läuft bis 2,50 m, habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Farbe Desert sunset.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achmin (1. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo, und special Thanks to Veit und ForellenMike!!!
Bis 100mm, is ja Klasse.
Schön, daß es Euch alle gibt.


----------



## Ronen (1. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mepps Spinner Gr. 3


----------



## PulheimerHecht (1. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hi, 


Mein Topköder für Hecht ( !!! ) ist ein 8,5 cm langer Attraktor in der Farbe Lachs.
Obwohl der Gummifisch sehr klein ist, hab ich damit schon viele, und auch große Hechte überlisten könnnen.
Besonderes, wenn nichts geht, geht komischerweise auf diesen Gummifisch    (fast) immer was.

Gruß Andre


----------



## micha357 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo Leute!!!!!!!!

Mein Absoluter Hechtköder ist, den ich gerade dran habe!
Denn egal was für ein Köder gefischt wird, man muß Vertrauen in der sache haben die man da macht.
Man muß Fischen wie keiner Fischt das bringt den größten Erfolg!!!!!!!!!
Eigenbau Köder in verschiedenen formen und Farben haben mir die besten fische gebracht.

Gruß micha357


----------



## micha357 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo noch ein nachtrag!

Wollte euch kurz mal ein Beispiel schildern.
Wir waren mit 5 Spinnfischern in Holland an den Poldern.
Es waren rund 38 grad und die Hechte wollten so gar nicht. (nach 6 Stunden)
Dann kam ich auf die geniale Idee drei Wobbler hinter einader zu basteln.
Auf diesen ungewöhnlichen Köder der sich auch noch bescheiden werfen ließ habe ich 6 Hechte gefangen.
Die Wobbler waren ein Qwik fisch und zwei Rapalla Jointet (zweiteiler) also der Köder lief wie ein Aal.
Dieses Erlebnis hat mich geprägt. Seid dem Fische ich soweit es möglich ist so wie keiner Fischt.

Gruß micha357


----------



## polyzocker (3. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hollo;ich würde mit meinem Gelenkstreamer nr.1 in der Farbe (je nach Wasser und Wetter) grün/schwarz /silber, Fischen
besser ist nur noch ein lebender Fisch.
http://www.horstpuzicha.de/Raubfischfliegen..Gelenkstreamer.htm


*Ihr solltet Euch nicht vom Aussehen des Streamers täuschen lassen, denn wenn er auch am Bindetisch oft hässlich oder unscheinbar aussieht so verwandelt er sich im Wasser zu einem der besten Hechtköder, die ich  als Fliegenfischer kenne. Es gibt sehr wenige Köder, die im Wasser so fantastisch arbeiten. Bei manchen Farbvariationen ist Er von einem echten Fisch kaum zu unterscheiden. Ihr merkt sicher, daß jetzt meine Begeisterung mit mir durchgeht, aber fischt ihn erst einmal und ihr werdet mich verstehen.*
*Der Streamer ist auch mit jeder anderen Angel zu Fischen.*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@micha: drei wobbler hintereinander? wie lang war der denn dann? du sagst es, so wird ich nie fischen ;-) weil ich darin kein vertrauen haben würde, aber scheint ja zu klappen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## profifischer (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich würde mich für eine weiße sandra (9cm) entscheiden


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich hätte gedacht, hier wird auch mal was gleiches geschrieben, gut, wird ja auch, aber selten. beeindruckend, was jeder so am besten findet!


----------



## Lorenz (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Meine Lieblingsköder:

Wobbler: Mann's 1- Crawfish,Mann's Super Stretch Aqua Shad
Spinner: Mepps TW Gr.4 + Streamer/Bucktail 
Gummi: Kalin's Mogambo grau/silber


----------



## fantazia (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

effzett blinker oder nen mepps spinner grösse 4-5 beides in silber.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

und wieder einmal der effzett blinker! ich persönlich mag den nicht, is mir zu schwer, aber ich weiß, er fängt seine fische immer noch


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hey bin da recht altmodisch! Meine besten Köder sind Nils Master Invincible Deep Runner. Farben hab ich vieleicht so 10-12 Stück. Aber da sonst nur so 5- 6 andere Wobbler ist das ne überschaubare Investition. Weil ich oft damit schleppe sind die oft im Einsatz. Fische oft einen Nils Master und einen von den anderen Wobblern um mal zu vergleichen. Die Nils Master fangen immer besser. Allerdings sieht das bei Zandern schon wieder ganz anders aus!

gruss


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

nils master lässt sich nicht gut werfen, daher mag ich den nicht. beim schleppen natürlich was anderes. grandma, toller wobbler, guter lauf, nicht werfbar. echt schade, muss man eigentlich angeben,ne frechheit wobbler zu bauen, die nur vertüdeln im wurf, da bringt die beste laufeigenschaft nichts, wenn ich immer erst den hotspot zu dem coldspot mache, da ich dreimal nen verdaddelten wobbler rüberziehen muss ;-)


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo,

der gute alte Spinner Mepps Aglia 
Farbe: silber
Größe: 3

Preis: 1,50 €

Gruß Hecht- Sebi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

auf den haste dich aber eingeschossen, sebi, oder? steht jetzt in jedem thread, den ich gelesen habe heute ;-)


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Es ist eben der Beste Kunstköder *wie ich finde* !

Aber ich denke mal jeder hat so seinen persönlichen Lieblingsköder !


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ja, das hat wohl jeder. generell für hechte sind spinner schon sehr fängig, fragt sich, ob es auch ein köder für kapitale ist. doch da kommt dan schnell wieder die frage nach dem beanglungsdruck des jeweiligen gewässers. spinnen tut jeder


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man mit dem Spinner kapitale Hechte fängt aber 70 cm Hechte sind schon möglich !

Wenn man gezielt auf kapitale gehen will würde ich Gummifisch, Köderfisch oder Wobbler empfehlen !

Gruß Hecht- Sebi


----------



## NorbertF (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich würde mitnehmen einen Balzer Monster Barsch Wobbler. (gibts nur in einer Farbe) und zwar den flachlaufenden.
Ja...in der Tat. Und das obwohl ich kein gutes Haar an Balzer lasse. Dieser Wobbler ist ein Wunderköder.


----------



## Lorenz (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> fragt sich, ob es auch ein köder für kapitale ist




Das hat vielleicht was mit der Größe zu tun?
Nur die wenigsten angeln mit großen Tandem oder sogar Bucktailspinnern!

Leg mal einen "Standartspinner" Größe 5 neben einen der gängigen HECHTwobbler! 
Größe und Volumen sind da zwei ganz andere Klassen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@sebi: auf jeden fall, 70ger auf spinner, kein ding!!! deine köder für großhecht unterschreibe ich auch 

@norbert: echt, dieser häßliche dicke barschwobbler von balzer fängt? wie groß is der genau? hab ihn vor augen, würd den nie kaufen und jetzt musst du den auch noch loben, danke!!! ;-)

@lorenz: ja, große spinner gibt es ja, tandem etc. für große hechte würd ich was anderes nehmen, hab da auch null vertrauen.


----------



## Schnyder (26. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hechtköder Nr.1?????? Nimm die "Oma" mit(Grandma) dann hast du die besten Chancen...wenn ich wobbeln gehe dann nur mit der Grandma...alles andere sah bisher dagegen blaß aus!!!!!
Grandma ist der absolute Killer(Hechte bis 75cm konnte ich schon fangen)!!!

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ja, die is gut und lässt sich gar nicht werfen!!! verheddert bei jedem wurf, mit spinnstange wars auch nicht der hit. da gibt es wobbler, die sich null verheddern. zum schleppen kann man sie nehmen, klar!

mfg


----------



## Gunni77 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo

Multi, dann klappts auch mit der geworfenen Großmutter. Unbestreitbar hat das Teil aber die Aerodynamik einer Handtasche....also nicht der Hit bei Gegenwind...|supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Johannes83 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Meine Wahl fällt auf:
Colonel Z Hechtspinner , 30gr , silber-rotes Blatt

Bei dem hatte ich bisher immer am meisten Glück, wenn mit anderen gar nichts ging. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Mit dem schwarz-goldenen Blatt lief es dagegen meist nicht so gut. Mal sehen obs im Herbst besser läuft.


----------



## NorbertF (28. August 2006)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

@Bubbel2000:
ja das war kein Witz, ich habe keinen einzigen einteiligen Wobbler der annähernd so dynamisch läuft wie der Monsterbarsch. Auch die Farbe ist genial. Der sieht im Wasser exakt wie ein echter Barsch aus. Grösse? Egal...5cm aufwärts. Je nachdem wie gross die natürliche Beute grade ist.
Probier mal einen aus, du wirst überrascht sein. Sehr oft schwimmt sogar Brut hinter dem Wobbler her bis zum Ufer, habe noch keinen Kunstköder gesehn der die Viecher so anmacht wie der Monsterbarsch.


----------



## Pisces (17. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nur einen Kunstöder zum Hechtfischen mitnehmen dürftet, bzw. einen Tag Zeit hättet zu beweisen, dass euer Köder der beste ist: Welchen Köder würdet ihr wählen?
> 
> Bin gespannt.....und die Köder bitte beschreiben, nicht nur sagen: Gummifisch, oder Blinker....Richtig schön genau! Also, los gehts............#6


Den Muskykiller von Meps


----------



## Checco (17. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Auch wenn sich das ein wenig blöd anhört, meine letzten Hechte habe ich auf nen roten bzw. orangen Twister gefangen, ich war so verzweifelt da auf Mepps und Effzet nix ging, ich mir dachte machste mal auf Gummi und siehe da, es rappelte an der Rute.
Und das obwohl ich meinen ersten Hecht auf nen Effzet fing und für Gummi ne Zeit lang nix übrig hatte.
Auch in MVP bin ich besser mit Gummi gefahren, danach Spinnner, mit Blinker hatte ich nichts zu lachen.


----------



## paddyli (17. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich würde meinen großen roten leopard-spinner nehmen,22gramm..riesiges spinnerblatt....einfahc hammer das ding^^hab schon den 7.davon....|uhoh:#d


----------



## Bramo (17. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Würd den Grandma in 12cm einpacken. Oder besser noch nen Arnaud!


----------



## Hechtchris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Kopyto 12 cm farbe Motoroil !

#h


----------



## angelpfeife (18. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hi,
ich würd den guten alten mepps classic in der größe 4 und der Farbe silber. Da beißt so ziehmlich alles drauf. Danach würd ich nen 6 cm Twister in glittergrün mitnehmen auf den hatte ich meine letzten 5 Hechtbisse #6


----------



## Wakenitzangler (18. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Dürfte ich nur eine Köder mitnehmen wäre es der Mepps Aglia, Größe 5 in Gold. Dadrauf stehen hier die Hechte.

Tho


----------



## porscher (18. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mepps Spinner Rainbow Gr.3


----------



## Bonifaz (18. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Moin

Schwierige Entscheidung und abhängig von Jahreszeit und Gewässer....
Da ich aber meist in kleinen Flüssen und kleinen verkrauteten Seen auf Hecht angle würde ich mich derzeit (neuerdings) für den Illex Arnoud 110 F in Barschdekor entscheiden. Vor 1 Jahr wäre es noch der Bleikopfspinner Mörrum in Rot/Blau gewesen...
#6


----------



## vogtlaender1 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich würd den *Vibrax Blue Fox Spinner Fluorescent BFF5 Firetiger / in Größe 5, Gewicht 13 Gramm,* mitnehmen, bin echt begeistert von dem Teil, billig ist er nicht gerade, er brachte mir allerdings schon bei sämtlichen Wetterlagen - HECHT!#6

Man erkennt auch auf meinem Benutzerbild das Firetiger-Motiv vorm Hechtmaul...


Denny


----------



## Adlerfan (19. März 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

ich habe zwar auch schon mit spinner, blinker, gummifisch und wobbler hechte gefangen, aber meine favoriten sind und bleiben:

spinner: mepps größe 4 u. 5, muskykiller
wobbler: grandma und exori X-line Snaketail (oder wie dat ding heißt)


----------



## QWERTZ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ganz klar der Illex Arnaud 110F in der Fabe Sunfish!!


----------



## Angler-NRW (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mepps Aglia Platinum Rot Größe 5


----------



## Gorcky (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Bis jetzt: Zalt in schwebend und Farbe Ayu...:m


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

huhu
mein fav auf hecht is im momment n 4" wedgetail. Darauf hab ich zahlenmässig die meisten hechte und auch meinen größten (1,08m) dieses jahr gefangen. Farbe is egal weil ich die meist Nachts und in der Dämmerung fange.
Aber allgemein hab ich vom veltiv spinner silber/rot gr3 über saltshaker 4" rosa/glitter bis zu diveresen kopytos hechte gefangen. 
was komisch is: bisher keinen einzigen fisch auf wobbler und blinker!!!!.... nix zu machen. wobei halt mit kleinen wobblern fang ich ab und an kleine barsche und döbel aber nix richtiges ;/

claw


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Strike Pro Flex Phantom 9cm Kaulbarsch,wenn gar nix läuft kann der den Tag noch retten....


----------



## Harbour (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich würde nen Sbiro + hechtStreamer 20cm Marke Eigenbau mitnehmen


----------



## Fishing-Conny (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Manns chameleon Lizard in 35cm schwarz ....oder den giga grub in 25cm


----------



## Pulheimer27 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Rapala Firetiger Barschdekor:vik:


----------



## James8 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hi,

wenn ich mich von dem Fisch auch ernähren müsste, 
auf jeden Fallen einen 3er Mepps in Silber, da ich auf nen Beifang von Barsch, Forellen usw hoffen kann

Grüß


----------



## Pike95 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Mein bester Hechtköder ist der Rapala X-Rap 14cm in der Farbe Silber (S):vik:


----------



## Lass mich Jerken! (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Würde sagem Zalt Hechtdekor Schwimmend


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Rapala Countdown Farbe Hottiger oder Illex Arnaud 100 F Farbe Lancon


----------



## slg60 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, dass hier soviele für Spinner sprechen. Müsste ich sagen, welcher für mich der schlechteste Kunstköder für Hecht ist, dann wäre das ganz eindeutig der Spinner. Zwar fange ich darauf ganz vereinzelt auch mal einen Hecht (meistens kleine), aber verglichen mit anderen Ködertypen schneidet der Spinner ganz schlecht ab.
> Grob nach Ködertyp würde meine Liste für Hecht so aussehen:
> 1. Blinker
> 2. Wobbler
> ...





Der Spinner stellt für mich eindeutig einen der besten Hechtköder da!
Er Reitzt auch hechte die eigentlich gar keinen bock haben zum Biss! Selbst kleine Spinner können großen Hecht bringen!
Letzte Woche erst auf den 6er Nen 92er Hecht gefangen.


----------



## daniel_ (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



slg60 schrieb:


> Der Spinner stellt für mich eindeutig einen der besten Hechtköder da!
> Er Reitzt auch hechte die eigentlich gar keinen bock haben zum Biss! Selbst kleine Spinner können großen Hecht bringen!
> Letzte Woche erst auf den 6er Nen 92er Hecht gefangen.



Rapala Wobbler sind für mich die Nr 1.
Am besten noch im Forellen Outfit...;-)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Gno - Blinker in 15 gramm.


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Rapala Wobbler sind für mich die Nr 1.
> Am besten noch im Forellen Outfit...;-)




der super shad rap oder wie das fette teil heißt ist für hechte schon eine heiße nummer!!#6


Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## h3nn3 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Hallo

Jerkbait: Salmo Slider(Barsch Desing) 12cm
Wobbler: Zalt(Hecht Desing) 15cm
Gufi: Renosky(silber Perch) 15cm

Je nach Standort der Fische:
Flach: Jerkbait
Tief: Gufi

Blinker und Spinner sind für mich keine guten Hechtköder MEHR

Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

November 2009, 6 x Fischen, 18 Hechte (Grösster 96cm), bis auf zweimal X-Rap Shad alles auf 5er Mepps (Silber, rote Punkte)

kommt denk ich absolut aufs Gewässer an, hab alles bis 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt gefangen, Gewässertiefe bis 4 Meter max.


----------



## Jol (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Ich würde einfach einen klassischen Gummifisch nehmen, sowohl zum Schleppen, als auch zum Werfen. Dieser wäre ein 23er Shadxperts egal welche Farbe, hauptsache natürlich, keine Shockfarbe !

mfg,
Jol


----------



## LeineAngler93 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

Rapala Shad Rap in Barschdekor


----------



## VäddökanalFischer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtköder Nr.1*

4play 19cm popeye 

Bin noch Anfänger, also vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps.


----------



## pike-81 (10. August 2012)

Moinsen!
Die 4Plays gehen gut ab. Machen auch beim Schleppen eine gute Figur. Beim Werfen ist der Zalt unschlagbar. Bin mal auf die neue 17er Version gespannt. Wartet schon als SV-Barsch auf den ersten Einsatz!
Erfolgreichster Jerk war bisher der Freestyler von Savagear.
Gummi: Ganz klar Castaic Swim-und Realbait.
Blech: Effzett!
Nur ein Köder? Schaffe ich nicht.
Kann mich vor lauter Boxen kaum noch im Boot bewegen&hellip;
Petri


----------

